# Thanks and Hugs to Gini



## Marty (Sep 16, 2008)

Gini I remember that night when I had to wake up part of the BOD for emergency approval on "stuff" because of the way Emmy landed in your back yard. It was so late at night when you called and I said to you "You are doing what? and Now?" and you replied what a horrifying emergency was going down and there was no time to waste. Starving, ripped from her mama as she was still nursing, wormy, colicing to death, feet so long she couldn't barely get around, Emmy was barely alive. Her butt hole protruding out of her because they thought they could ram their hands up there to stop the colic that had gone on with her for days.

And here you were, recovering from a nasty surgery and confined to a wheelchair determined to save this baby. Nothing stopped you. You worked with this little thing so hard and finally got her over her colic, with your vet who is a saint, only to realize that now, she had something wrong with her eye. And then came more bad news and there you were again, day in and day out administering meds in her eye, trying to save it, still wheelchair bound. She had her very first hoof trim and de-worming in this midst of all this, and seemed like so much was happening to this filly fast. Day after day, week after week, around the clock with little to no sleep, you constantly put yourself in harms way taking care of this little one that you fondly named "Emmy" and in doing so, you became madly in love with her, and she with you. She finally told you that her eye hurt so bad, it was time to have it removed, and that was another heartbreaker for you to deal with. And then we all wondered, who is going to want to adopt an unregistered baby missing an eye. This little girl just was having a terrible time trying to get her life together.

Then practically out of no where comes a home available who seemed to need Emmy just as much as Emmy needed them, and a match was made almost instantly. We all know that your heart is aching because today you had to tell Emmy good bye. But we also know this is one of the happy endings that we don't get to see happen every day so please hold on to that and cherish it. You truly saved a life, Emmy's life. If not for you, she would have been dead that night. But because of your love and determination, Emmy will now live the life that I wish in my heart for all animals and she will always remember you.

I know I speak for everyone on your board when I say thank you and We Love You Gini


----------



## J.E.F. (Sep 16, 2008)

Marty you said what I have been thinking, and could not find the words. I could not agree with you more. Thank you Gini for your time and efforts with this special little horse, and thank you Marty.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 16, 2008)

There is a special place in heaven for people like you...


----------



## Gini (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you all. Emmy was just one of those special ones that begged to be helped. I truly believe that Emmy had such a will to live and that was what kept her going. She is a fighter and how do you not help. I thank all of you and Theresa for your kind words. All of you are very special to me and to the rescue horses. Theresa and Art fighting for Dreamer and seeing what love, kindness and special care they gave Dreamer helped me understand Emmy. These little ones are here for a reason and I truly believe that Emmy made it thru all of this for a reason. I truly believe that Emmy will be an inspiration to all that come in contact with her. I know she taught me a lot in the short time she was here. It is very hard to let this little one called Emmy go but she has a mission to visit and teach. She is in a wonderful place now. The new owners are awesome people and I am amazed with their program. Emmy has now joined a Clydesdale, Percheron, 2 ponys and another miniature gelding Snickers. She is in a better place.

Again thank you all for your helping Emmy get thru this. Theresa and Art you are truly an inspiration for all of us.

Thank you!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 16, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]What a wonderful account of how all of that went down Marty! Thanks for recounting it for us. And Gini, like I said to you earlier, saying "thank you" just simply isn't enough for ALL that you have done for Emmy. She had one health problem after another and you were there for her, treating all of them, every single day. You are her angel!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 17, 2008)

Marty said:


> Gini I remember that night when I had to wake up part of the BOD for emergency approval on "stuff" because of the way Emmy landed in your back yard. It was so late at night when you called and I said to you "You are doing what? and Now?" and you replied what a horrifying emergency was going down and there was no time to waste. Starving, ripped from her mama as she was still nursing, wormy, colicing to death, feet so long she couldn't barely get around, Emmy was barely alive. Her butt hole protruding out of her because they thought they could ram their hands up there to stop the colic that had gone on with her for days.
> And here you were, recovering from a nasty surgery and confined to a wheelchair determined to save this baby. Nothing stopped you. You worked with this little thing so hard and finally got her over her colic, with your vet who is a saint, only to realize that now, she had something wrong with her eye. And then came more bad news and there you were again, day in and day out administering meds in her eye, trying to save it, still wheelchair bound. She had her very first hoof trim and de-worming in this midst of all this, and seemed like so much was happening to this filly fast. Day after day, week after week, around the clock with little to no sleep, you constantly put yourself in harms way taking care of this little one that you fondly named "Emmy" and in doing so, you became madly in love with her, and she with you. She finally told you that her eye hurt so bad, it was time to have it removed, and that was another heartbreaker for you to deal with. And then we all wondered, who is going to want to adopt an unregistered baby missing an eye. This little girl just was having a terrible time trying to get her life together.
> 
> Then practically out of no where comes a home available who seemed to need Emmy just as much as Emmy needed them, and a match was made almost instantly. We all know that your heart is aching because today you had to tell Emmy good bye. But we also know this is one of the happy endings that we don't get to see happen every day so please hold on to that and cherish it. You truly saved a life, Emmy's life. If not for you, she would have been dead that night. But because of your love and determination, Emmy will now live the life that I wish in my heart for all animals and she will always remember you.
> ...


Marty,

I totally agree with you. Gini is a great person and she did such a good job with this little one.

Christy


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 18, 2008)

Blessings to you, Gini!!

I was never quite sure how this little filly came into CMHR and what her full story was. Although it's pretty horrific it's wonderful to see how things turned out so well for her thanks to you and CMHR!


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 18, 2008)

Marty, thanks for posting the story of Emmy- I also wondered and was keeping up on her.

Gina, you are a super person to do everything you do, always trying to help these sweet things that just need love, attention, and their general horse needs fulfilled.

Thanks for all you do...

Missy


----------



## Debd (Sep 19, 2008)

What a remarkable story and wonderful life ahead for Emmy. God Bless You for all you did for this beautiful horse.


----------



## Davie (Sep 19, 2008)

Gini, I know how much Emmy meant to you as I spoke to you on several ocassions and you were on a roller coaster right along side that beautiful little girl. I know how emotional it is to work with these kids and to watch them fight and win, sadly not all of them do as you well know and had just gone through.

It is because of these precious soles that grab hold of our hearts and only ask for a loving kind hand to help them out of their situation that we struggle on to help each and every one that comes through our doors, not all the endings are happy ones but those that flurish, fight, get well and find new loving owners make the ones that we don't save less painful and remind us of our untireless goals.

That a little horse named CHANCE who came to us too late is always remembered when we see one of our charges go on to new wonderful homes and new fullfilling lives--it always makes CHANCES struggle a little less painful, but a continued reminder that we must alway take care of the ones who can't take care of themselves.

It is time for you to take a well deserved rest, dear friend and recharge those batteries because we all know that we will be called upon again.

Thanks to everyone that is involved with CHANCES, from the BOD, the State Coordinators, the Foster Homes, the transporters, the folks who donate so we can continue to provide services, and finally the loving folks who open their hearts and homes to a wonderful little horse.

Davie


----------



## Gini (Sep 19, 2008)

Davie and all. Thanks to everyone that helps us help the minis in need! The miniature horse community is the *best* when it comes to circling around to help the mini's. We all have very busy lives, but do take the time whether it's thru the donations of dollars, items for the auctions, items of wormers, leads, masks blankets that are donated. With all these things plus the State Coordinators and Foster homes Chances will be around for a long, long time.

I look at my horses and how well fed they are. Some of the horses that come to us are so thin you wonder how they're still alive. Like Emmy some just have the extra strength and will to make it thru. Some like Cissy who's owner really tried to help her on the up's and down's that this little one was going thru.When I got her even with all the care the wonderful owner gave I couldn't pull her thru. Sadly she had to cross the rainbow bridge for some rest and then to run free.

We are trying to get some of the MFG of feeds to give gift certificates so that the fosters can get the feed these horses need.

Again [SIZE=24pt]* "THANK YOU ALL!"*[/SIZE]


----------



## Connie P (Sep 29, 2008)

And then along came an angel....................



:angel Her name is GINI!!! XXOO my friend. You are a wonderful person and I know this horse will forever and always remember every single thing you did for her. With much love.................... MUAH!


----------



## Jackie (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to say that Gini, Connie and Shannon have all been great...Gini, not even knowing me, making sure I got to where Billy Bob was fostered, and making sure I made it back home, and Connie just being her nice, supportive self through this whole process (and we might actually meet someday, living in the same state!) and Shannon also being kind and helpful. I haven't "met" (can you call emailing "meeting?") anyone else, but I'm really enjoying being part of CHMR.

Thanks for all you do!

Jackie

CHMR Michigan Foster Home


----------



## Gini (Sep 29, 2008)

Jackie it is all of you our Fosters that make CMHR what it is. Without all of you pitching in the horses wouldn't have a chance. All our Fosters and State Coordinators are AWESOME!!






CMHR would like to take this opportunity to Thank all of you for your endless efforts and time in saving these wonderful horses.

*[SIZE=18pt]THANK YOU !!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 2, 2008)

What a great ending to a "could have been horrible" story



You did a great job for Emmy and I'm sure she won't ever forget you


----------

